# Biscayne Bay Bonefishing



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Guessed the weather just right for a day of bonefishing on the fly with my buddy Marcel. With the tides as they were we got a late start. 9am to be exact. Hit a few flats on the west side. Saw a few bonefish, but no takers. Decided to head east to the ocean side. Halfway we stopped at a flat in the middle of the bay. Marcel said "We're lookin for permit here." I pointed and said "Like that one?"...........only permit on that flat. Saw a few bones as well there. So we finally made it to the east side. Had to wait on the tide to turn so we stretched the legs at Boca Chita. Pretty cool park and lighthouse if you get the chance to go. Tide turned so we hit a flat. Immediately saw a permit and a few bones. No eats. Spooky fish. Heres a few pics.

Bonefish flat.


















Marcel with his boat. Maverick HPX-V 17. I now know why that boat is the best for that area. The winds were a solid 15mph gusting to 20+.









Boca Chita.


















The story here is that we poled up to a shell, coral, rock pile and saw half a dozen very large bonefish tailing up to the hill. It was too shallow so Marcel began to suggest I wade, but I beat him to the punch. 40' cast straight in to that wind I told you about earlier. Chernobyl Crab landed right between two tailers. I waited till they stopped tailing and stripped once. They both turned and Marcel yelled "He ate!!!" I stripped tight, set the hook and held on. Within the blink of an eye he took 3/4 of my backing. After several minutes he became wrapped on a coral head. I took off running, barefoot, across the flat only to get broken off. Marcel said he was a double digit bone. Too Bad. This pic was taken during the fight. I had a blast though. It would be my last good shot of the day. The weather went to crap after that. Not bad for my first time bonefishing.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Man, beautiful pictures Aaron!  Sure doesn't look like the weather here...thanks for the escape!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Man, beautiful pictures Aaron!   Sure doesn't look like the weather here...thanks for the escape!


No prob. Caught it just right. Several days before and then today was rain just like here.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Nnnnnnnnnnnice! In my mind I am there right now!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice pics..Let me know next time you come out to biscayne. Im a few mnutes away.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

fish or no fish, thats some nice looking water


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great pics, Thanks!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That was a great report and an exciting day. 

Thanks for letting me see what blue sky looks like.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

makes me a little home sick......nawww I would rather make the drive.


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

awesome pics, sounds like a great day on the water to me


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

sweet pics looks like a nice day on the water even without any fish landed.. i need to make a trip down there, its been way too long.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great pics... Your experience with our local bonefish pretty much sums it up.

that's why, most days you'll find me back up in the 'Glades as far from other anglers as possible. I just had too many days where great anglers didn't get bit but once or twice...


----------

